# I just received my gainward GTX 480, was the high temps a lie?



## Ryeong (Apr 23, 2010)

I will post benches and load temps later, however this confused me with all the reviews around the internet regarding the "supposedly" high temps. 

There are some things i want to make clear first.

1. The Fan-noise.. I currently run at 75% fan speed and the noise is BY FAR less than what my 275's in sli was with 60% speed. However, 100% is totally unbearable. All the fans in my case (H50's fan etc) is in fact making more noise compared to my 480.

2. The heat: 

My clocks: OVERCLOCKED!





Here is my idle temp 30 sec after 75 min's messing around in heaven 2.0 with max tesselation: (75%) fan speed





Here is my idle temp 1.5 min later: (75% fan speed)





This is my temps now, 5 min later: (75% fan speed)





Alright, now. You people need to help me understand this. I know i have VERY good air flow in my case, but why? Is the open-case-bench testing of 480 the reason why reviewers saw such high temps? Was they running at lower fan speed? 

I can't even hear my 480 at all, all the other fans in my antec 900 makes more noise overall. How come?

I'll be posting benches comparing my old 275's in sli to 480 and i will post load temps+tesselation benches.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 23, 2010)

How about using a program like GPU-Z to show clocks, and then furmark in extreme burn mode to stress/show temps. And all on the same screenshot.


----------



## G25r8cer (Apr 23, 2010)

^^ Thats what we want

We need to see the Load's and percentages


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 23, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> How about using a program like GPU-Z to show clocks, and then furmark in extreme burn mode to stress/show temps. And all on the same screenshot.








I'll stress it later. I just need to game with it for a while first


----------



## Gooberman (Apr 23, 2010)

post some 3dmark06 and vantage scores!


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

RAWR, and 480 still need some new drivers.


----------



## linkin (Apr 24, 2010)

how about 3dmark06? although it's really cpu dependant anyway. Looks like the high temps reviewers were getting was from low fan speed?

And i want see you max out the heaven banchmark! go for 16xAF and 8xAA And extreme tessellation! :devil:

Note: Run the heaven one multiple times because first time you benchmark it, it's loading all the stuff from your hdd. second time is more accurate in terms of minimum fps.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

linkin said:


> how about 3dmark06? although it's really cpu dependant anyway. Looks like the high temps reviewers were getting was from low fan speed?
> 
> And i want see you max out the heaven banchmark! go for 16xAF and 8xAA And extreme tessellation! :devil:
> 
> Note: Run the heaven one multiple times because first time you benchmark it, it's loading all the stuff from your hdd. second time is more accurate in terms of minimum fps.



Seems like i uninstalled 3D mark 06 a long time ago xD but why does people bother those old benches? there are new and better ones, like the more recent 3D mark.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

Look what i made with non-photorealistic ray tracing mode  .. photorealistic takes very long time to render.


----------



## joh06937 (Apr 24, 2010)

how does it look in your rig? post pics!


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> how does it look in your rig? post pics!



Sorry for the bad quality, took the picture with my Sony Ericsson K610i lol..

I'll explain whats on the pics. --->

*-The two plastic pipes above the GPU is my H50 cpu cooler. 
-The little fan above the GPU is the chipset cooler for my MOBO.
-I have a green LED fan on the side of my case for extra cooling.
-And as you can see, the Gainward GTX 480 is inside with the 3 metal-pipes.*






*-Less light.*






My case from the outside.
*
-The green fan is annoying but did cool down my system by 5c overall, so it was worth it.
-There are two wires behind my case, one is for the PSU whilst the other is the MINI-HDMI cable that Gainward included in the package cus' 480 uses mini-hdmi instead of the usual.*






Again sorry for the quality lol.


----------



## Gabe63 (Apr 24, 2010)

The cards run hot. I had one, it is not a fairy tale.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

Gabe63 said:


> The cards run hot. I had one, it is not a fairy tale.



Here is my idle temp 30 sec after 75 min's messing around in heaven 2.0 with max tesselation: (75%) fan speed





Here is my idle temp 1.5 min later: (75% fan speed)





This is my temps now, 5 min later: (75% fan speed)


----------



## joh06937 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Here is my idle temp 30 sec after 75 min's messing around in heaven 2.0 with max tesselation: (75%) fan speed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doesn't take very long for gpus to cool down. you need to take a pic of the temps DURING a benchmark.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> doesn't take very long for gpus to cool down. you need to take a pic of the temps DURING a benchmark.



The problem is that the reviews stated it was running "hot" when idling such as 55-60c etc. That is completely wrong. 

I've used my GTX 480 the whole day, playing crysis, just cause 2 etc. I hit 68c in crysis after 5 hours. And 72c in Metro 2033 after 6+2 hours, 6 when i was playing, 2 when i was eating and watching tv lol. xD

Check my overclock! 

Core 810MHz, Shader 1621MHz, Memory 4000MHz


----------



## joh06937 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> The problem is that the reviews stated it was running "hot" when idling such as 55-60c etc. That is completely wrong.
> 
> I've used my GTX 480 the whole day, playing crysis, just cause 2 etc. I hit 68c in crysis after 5 hours. And 72c in Metro 2033 after 6+2 hours, 6 when i was playing, 2 when i was eating and watching tv lol. xD
> 
> ...



oh ok, i thought you were saying it was uber cool during intensive play.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

joh06937 said:


> oh ok, i thought you were saying it was uber cool during intensive play.



Oh, no no.

Some additional info:

Room temp = 20c
I have 7 fans in my case running at 100% (quiet fans)
My cpu is water-cooled and therefore doesn't increase the heat within my case.

I have directed all my fans to suck-inn air and exhaust the heat out from the top of my antec 900 for the best air flow.


----------



## Gabe63 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

Gabe63 said:


> Uabwln



Okay, let's just stop here. We are disturbing the other members.. You're "supposedly" 36, please cooperate with me on that.


----------



## Gabe63 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok


----------



## Gabe63 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ok


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

Gabe63 said:


> You refuse to be open to others thoughts, why should others be open to yours? Think about it.



huh? I made a thead Entitled "I just recieved" and i was speaking of what i see in front of me. I don't see any other people here that have 480 yet, so how can i reflect on something only i can see per say?

If someone else has the card here and see a different result, then i am more than willing to discuss that etc.


----------



## linkin (Apr 24, 2010)

It would be good to see some load temps! Use HWMonitor as it will show you the min/max/current temperatures. Use it when you run heaven!


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Apr 24, 2010)

So you run your card at 75% all the time? From all the reviews the 5970 is the better choice. It has more potential and takes less watts while producing less heat. Fermi is good at heavy tesalation but is medicore with everything else. In DX10 games the 5870 beats it and the 5970 gets about 30% more FPS. In DX11 game fermi is 5 to 10% faster than a 5870 and still falls short to a 5970.


----------



## linkin (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, his choice. And maybe it's just brand loyalty.

Also, what are the max temps???


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> So you run your card at 75% all the time? From all the reviews the 5970 is the better choice. It has more potential and takes less watts while producing less heat. Fermi is good at heavy tesalation but is medicore with everything else. In DX10 games the 5870 beats it and the 5970 gets about 30% more FPS. In DX11 game fermi is 5 to 10% faster than a 5870 and still falls short to a 5970.



Not really. 5970 is a Dual gpu and reviews states that the card has micro-stuttering etc whilst i've not seen a single stuttering on my GTX 480 now. GTX 480 is a single GPU and is so close, and even better than 5970 in some tesselation-instances. I for instance could run Metro 2033 very high, DX11, 1080p with 2xMSAA, DOS, and 16xAF (didn't really see much difference with AF ON and OFF so i might disable it later) without any problem. average fps was 45-50, min 34-36. Two of these in sli is a good choice what so ever you may say. Like i've said earlier, it's up to each and other what their preferences are and do not try to standardise 5970 becasue it's not ALL that good to be a dual gpu. Less watttage sure, but not less heat. MY 480 temps are in most cases was less than what i've seen in reviews, yet i lost much respect from reviewers after seing the truth yesterday.

Correction: GTX 480 beats 5870 in all DX10 games with the exeption of Aliens VS predators. on average 5-10% which isn't that much. Yet, in DX11 games i saw 20% increase in Just cause 2 compared to the 5870 benches. Overclocked i saw even more, so keep that in mind. This is something i see right in front of me btw.

In heaven i saw over 100% increase over 5870 when i used Extreme-tesselation mode and got an average fps of 40, which is better than 5970! On Normal mode i got 60.3 fps the first round and 65 the second. So this SINGLE GPU-card is surperior to 5870. Also, let's talk about Physx. I saw some nice boost there, in crysis i could max the game with VERY high, 1080p, 4xAA and have average 55-58 fps in single player (thus this seemed to vary a lot but never went below 39, unless when the auto save appeared) and over 80 in multiplayer on aveage.

Yet, i've proven the reviewers wrong. The 75% noise was less than my GTX 275 on 60% which is a big plus. Yet, 100% was very noisy and something i just can't use unless i want to test the max OC on air.

Ask me if you want to know anything because i have the card now. I see that it needs some drivers here'n there but it's a living beast! 



linkin said:


> Well, his choice. And maybe it's just brand loyalty.
> 
> Also, what are the max temps???



Max temps i saw after playing Metro 2033 for 6 hours active playing plus 2 hours just being idle in-game (that's 8 hours) was 72c overclocked from 700 core, 1401 Shader, 1848 Memory. To a huge Core 810MHz, Shader 1621MHz, Memory 4000MHz.  Took 30 sec to coold down to 33-35c after exiting.


----------



## just a noob (Apr 24, 2010)

Of course you're not going to see micro stutter with a single gpu, it would be impossible, since it lacks another gpu to "talk" to during the process of rendering frames.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

just a noob said:


> Of course you're not going to see micro stutter with a single gpu, it would be impossible, since it lacks another gpu to "talk" to during the process of rendering frames.



True, but i was thinking about in-game loading when you enter a new zone without any loading screen.


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 24, 2010)

why are you showing realtemp with your cpu temps???

show me the gpu temps under full load and idle...


----------



## The Chad (Apr 24, 2010)

Dude, come on. Talk about something else other than tesselation and theat heaven benchmark.

This thread you made about your gpu temps, talk about that instead now. As it was said earlier, if you can run 3Dmark06 and heaven with HWmonitor going. I'm also interested in seeing the min.current.max.  

 I read some reviews a while ago and lots of them complained about heat. Do you think its dependent on the brand? (Gainward, HIS, Sapphire).  And are you ever looking into going Sli or watercooling that bad body?


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

The Chad said:


> Dude, come on. Talk about something else other than tesselation and theat heaven benchmark.
> 
> This thread you made about your gpu temps, talk about that instead now. As it was said earlier, if you can run 3Dmark06 and heaven with HWmonitor going. I'm also interested in seeing the min.current.max.
> 
> I read some reviews a while ago and lots of them complained about heat. Do you think its dependent on the brand? (Gainward, HIS, Sapphire).  And are you ever looking into going Sli or watercooling that bad body?



Overclocked from stock 700 core, 1401 Shader, 1848 (2896) Memory. To a huge Core 810MHz, Shader 1621MHz, Memory 2000 (4000)MHz.

33c idle.
72c after 8 hours of metro 2033 gameplay.
80c with 100% stress test on 15-17 hours. (over night)

I'll sli it later, and i don't see any reason why i would need to water cool it. Maybe i'll do it if they add some GPU-coolers the places i buy stuff from so i can overclock even more.

Edit: all cards are default, no brand offer any costum builds yet.. they will probably do so later on. (With the expeption of Evga GTX 480 superclocked and their costum water-block on the card)


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 24, 2010)

Just use furmark and post some screenshots, it has a built in temperature monitor and is about as high of a load as you can put on your gpu.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Just use furmark and post some screenshots, it has a built in temperature monitor and is about as high of a load as you can put on your gpu.



I'll do that. The sad thing about furmark is the fact that it pushes GPU's far beyond what they'll ever hit in terms of temperature in gaming.


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 24, 2010)

same as prime95 for cpu's... i doubt i'd get my 4cores (8 threads) running 100% for a few hours but its a standard that people use to test out the cooling....


----------



## zombine210 (Apr 24, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> Oh, no no.
> 
> Some additional info:
> 
> ...




ummm yeah... do you normally keep this room temp?
that would definitely make a diff with the card temps.

this is too cold for normal people though, my room temp is usually 24/26 when i game.

would be interested in the 3dmark test, will you be posting that any time soon?
thnx


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 24, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> Just use furmark and post some screenshots, it has a built in temperature monitor and is about as high of a load as you can put on your gpu.



I didn't bother to wait longer than 25 min, but i doubt it would increase much more because it kept going up to 68 and down to 67. MAX temp 69c after 25 min.. I did some changes in my case and i belive it helped the air flow a lot. Also, the heat from GTX 480 is being lead out from the GPU on the other side (back of my case) so it doesn't really affect my case temp.

*Clocks
*
*The test was done with 75% fan speed and OVERCLOCKED from the stock To a huge Core 810MHz, Shader 1621MHz, Memory 2000 (4000)MHz. See Pic Beneath:*






*Additional Notes:

Current room temp: 25c (that's 5c more than yesterday)
Fan Speed: 75% NOT AUTO (i'll test using 100% fan speed another time)
I did make some changes to my case's air-flow (changed the direction of some fans and this alone decreased the 480's temps by almost 10c)*

*After 25 Min (the temp kept going up to 68 and down to 67 all time time, so i doubt it would go much higher if i let it stay for any longer:*






*After 15 min:*


----------



## funkysnair (Apr 26, 2010)

give us the temps on auto, dam i could have cranked up my 4850 fan up to 75% when i had it and said it run cool when i know on auto it ran dam hot!


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 26, 2010)

funkysnair said:


> give us the temps on auto, dam i could have cranked up my 4850 fan up to 75% when i had it and said it run cool when i know on auto it ran dam hot!



The problem by doing so lies in the usage of one spesific tool. I use EXPERTool from Gainward, whilst other tools such as EVGA's and so on might not cranck up the fan speed the same way my tool does. I tried Auto and it starts on 30% and when i hit 70c it just doesn't increase to more than 40% at MAX, which makes me wonder if there is something wrong with my tool or if that's normal because it focus on the thermal themp (105c.) 

I had the same problems with my Gainward GTX 275's in sli. On Auto they ran way too hot without increasing the fan speed much. Not good thing.. I only use an Updated version of EXPERTools (CD came with the card) for my Gainward GTX 480.

The reason why i keep it at 75% is because all the other fans in my case (even the fans to my H50-cooler) makes more noise compared to my 480. Also, Gainward GTX 275 made more noise on 60% than 75% on my 480 which i'm pleased with. 

*I have, in the previous days, made some benchmarks and are prepearing to make an objective overview of my gainward gtx 480 that ONLY focus on pure results rather than my personal opinions. I will include everything then.. benches, temps, pics.. everything.*


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Apr 27, 2010)

So you run your card at 75% all the time and then tell us it doesn't run hot? Noone in there right mind would have there cards fan at almost full blast all the time. Way too loud for the normal user. Can you do some test's on stock speeds with the fan on auto. Just like someone that bought the card, installed the drivers and started playing their game. (average user)


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 27, 2010)

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> So you run your card at 75% all the time and then tell us it doesn't run hot? Noone in there right mind would have there cards fan at almost full blast all the time. Way too loud for the normal user. Can you do some test's on stock speeds with the fan on auto. Just like someone that bought the card, installed the drivers and started playing their game. (average user)



75% fan speed was not noticable due to the other components in my case being Louder (Antec 900) than the GPU. Also, the Noise was less noticeable on 75% fan speed compared to GTX 275 on 60%.

Edit: i'm currently making an objective review. If something isn't included in the review, i'll add any request later on.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 27, 2010)

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> So you run your card at 75% all the time and then tell us it doesn't run hot? Noone in there right mind would have there cards fan at almost full blast all the time. Way too loud for the normal user. Can you do some test's on stock speeds with the fan on auto. Just like someone that bought the card, installed the drivers and started playing their game. (average user)



I always run my cards at 100%....then again, between my bong cooler, air con(in summer, window fan in winter), network equipment fans, etc its really not noticeable. I dont really mind fan noise anyhow though, especially now that i've built my simbox(blocks out alot of ambient noise).


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> I always run my cards at 100%....then again, between my bong cooler, air con(in summer, window fan in winter), network equipment fans, etc its really not noticeable. I dont really mind fan noise anyhow though, especially now that i've built my simbox(blocks out alot of ambient noise).



100% that's a bit too much for me. 75% worked just fine for me, and i don't like noise (to a certain extent). However, 100% was not bearable even with headphones on. That's also something which i found very surprising.. The noice increase from 30%-75% isn't much, but once you reach 80-85% the noise increase are much higher than 40-75%. I couldn't hear the noise with headphones on at 85%, yet 100% was so noisy i just couldn't bear with it even with MAX volume on my headphones and speakers.


----------



## bomberboysk (Apr 27, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> 100% that's a bit too much for me. 75% worked just fine for me, and i don't like noise (to a certain extent). However, 100% was not bearable even with headphones on. That's also something which i found very surprising.. The noice increase from 30%-75% isn't much, but once you reach 80-85% the noise increase are much higher than 40-75%. I couldn't hear the noise with headphones on at 85%, yet 100% was so noisy i just couldn't bear with it even with MAX volume on my headphones and speakers.



Well, like i mentioned earlier my environment isnt the quietest in the world(my delta fans are only maybe ~10db louder than the rest of the room). Although, my chipboard simbox if i shut the door, it drops sound levels to that of an average room, no fan noise(unless my deltas are running right above my head on my rig, since its on top my simbox), no water noise, no compressor noise from air conditioning, nothing.


----------



## spynoodle (Apr 27, 2010)

bomberboysk said:


> I always run my cards at 100%....then again, between my bong cooler, air con(in summer, window fan in winter), network equipment fans, etc its really not noticeable. I dont really mind fan noise anyhow though, especially now that i've built my simbox(blocks out alot of ambient noise).


^Same here. For some reason fans just don't bother me at all. I can hear them right next to me buzzing away like a jet engine and I just totally tune it out.


----------



## ScottALot (Apr 27, 2010)

Normally, Ryeong is a little agressive, but I think you guys are giving him a hard time... he is, of course, partial to nVidia, but he seems to be giving honest answers and not editing posts to "Ok" so mods don't see it. Hell, he got a 480 on his hands instead of upgrading to a new CPU socket, and he wants to show off the greatness.


----------



## Gabe63 (Apr 28, 2010)

ScottALot,

I am not worried about the mods seeing what I wrote, I am sure they can. In the end I decided the argument was not worth it. 

The way you wrote your post you are implying my points were not honest because I edited them out. Unless you are trying to drag me back in please leave me out of it. I concede that the card does not run hot. 

I have more to say but it would just lead to more arguing, please leave me out of it.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 28, 2010)

Gabe63 said:


> ScottALot,
> 
> I am not worried about the mods seeing what I wrote, I am sure they can. In the end I decided the argument was not worth it.
> 
> ...



If you compare the standard temps to other cards, it do run hot. If you compare it to the thermal temps it does not. 

69c in *FurMark* after heavy overclocking is 46c away from the thermal temp, that is not hot for the card itself.

Heck, most people has CPU's that reach temps MUCH closer to the thermal temps. Let's say 70c under max stressing, that's only 25c away from the thermal temps for a Dual and Quad core 0-stepping..

58-60c was the max temps i saw with 480 after many, many hours of gaming in Metro 2033 with everything maxed out which should stress the card a lot. That is not hot. It is hotter than 5870, but that should be very acceptable when being 55c away from thermal..


----------



## Aastii (Apr 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> 58-60c was the max temps i saw with 480 after many, many hours of gaming in Metro 2033 with everything maxed out which should stress the card a lot. That is not hot. It is hotter than 5870, but that should be very acceptable when being 55c away from thermal..



You said that it hit 72 before  I agree that isn't massively high for a GPU, but if mine was running that hot, I'd be after an aftermarket cooler because that would be too high. I know you can't do that until some decent ones come out for it, but it is still too high. When using a 5000 series I've not seen it hit above 60 at any point.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 28, 2010)

Aastii said:


> You said that it hit 72 before  I agree that isn't massively high for a GPU, but if mine was running that hot, I'd be after an aftermarket cooler because that would be too high. I know you can't do that until some decent ones come out for it, but it is still too high. When using a 5000 series I've not seen it hit above 60 at any point.



72c was with Auto fan speed wich is a no-go even for the 5000-series. (didn't fully test the furmark on auto)

Edit: 70c in FurMark is pretty good for this card.  I won't need an aftermarket cooler or anything, it works just fine and is designed to run much hotter than 70c.. Well, if i can buy one and overclock even more i wouldn't hesitate. I'll buy another one for sli in maybe 4 months or so..

Edit: It will never hit 70 in gaming though. Max temp in gaming was 62c after many hours..


----------



## Aastii (Apr 28, 2010)

Ryeong said:


> 72c was with Auto fan speed wich is a no-go even for the 5000-series. (didn't fully test the furmark on auto)
> 
> Edit: 70c in FurMark is pretty good for this card.  I won't need an aftermarket cooler or anything, it works just fine and is designed to run much hotter than 70c.. Well, if i can buy one and overclock even more i wouldn't hesitate. I'll buy another one for sli in maybe 4 months or so..
> 
> Edit: It will never hit 70 in gaming though. Max temp in gaming was 62c after many hours..



I said in another thread that from testing a 5850 it never pushed over 50 even when stressing and that was on auto.

The 400 series deffinately run hotter than the ATi's, you can't deny that, but it would seem that either you got a cool chip, your setup has decent ventilation or the many benches were somehow gimped


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 28, 2010)

Aastii said:


> I said in another thread that from testing a 5850 it never pushed over 50 even when stressing and that was on auto.
> 
> The 400 series deffinately run hotter than the ATi's, you can't deny that, but it would seem that either you got a cool chip, your setup has decent ventilation or the many benches were somehow gimped



Yea, true.

I spendt a lot of time trying to get the best air flow from different guides etc. I've pushed all the fans in my Antec 900 to suck-inn air and push all the heat up and out from the fan on top. Also, i have installed a fan on the side of my case to suck in additional air, and my CPU is watercooled by H50.

I wish i had a bigger case so i could water-cool everything in my case. Antec 900 isn't big enough for that, even if it has two holes mounted on the back of the case for pipes. It's enough for 2 480's, but not 3.. I really don't see much gain in going 3-way sli anyways so i'll only stick to 2-way once i can afford another 480. 

the heat is ok for me until it hits 85c (thus the max i've seen so far on 75% fan speed is 70 in FurMark and 62 in actual gaming)

But, my testing is not complete yet. I noticed that when i changed from adaptive to performance in the nvidia power management, the heat went up 2-3c. My overclock is also very huge, so i'll see how the temps do.


----------



## JLuchinski (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm to lazy to read through the whole thread, but did you test temps before overclocking? I also yield cooler temps by pointing all my case fans inward and having the side fan blowing out in my crappy Xaser 2 case. But thanks for the honest benches, I'd be to lazy to do it myself, I want a 480 bad but every pay day bill seems to get in the way  Still happy with the 4870 though, plus there's no point in getting that card until I build a CPU, I threw my cousins GTX 285 in my system and noticed a little better quality but not much increase in frame rates, huge bottleneck.


----------



## Ryeong (Apr 29, 2010)

JLuchinski said:


> I'm to lazy to read through the whole thread, but did you test temps before overclocking? I also yield cooler temps by pointing all my case fans inward and having the side fan blowing out in my crappy Xaser 2 case. But thanks for the honest benches, I'd be to lazy to do it myself, I want a 480 bad but every pay day bill seems to get in the way  Still happy with the 4870 though, plus there's no point in getting that card until I build a CPU, I threw my cousins GTX 285 in my system and noticed a little better quality but not much increase in frame rates, huge bottleneck.



In fact, no, i went straight to overclocking when i got my card. I usually do that.. xD

Yea, you should upgrade your CPU. But, there is no point in buying anything Fancy such as i7 or so yet. A Quad will be enough for a long, long time.


----------

